# Steel Multi HM x Turquoise HM



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Today I put my turquoise female HM in the breeding tank with my steel multi HM male. So far they've been together for about 40 minutes. The female is definitely ready to go, and is giving the male a bit of a hard time since he hasn't built a nest. But he's dancing and flaring, and it looks like a bubblenest could be in the works here. Fingers crossed that all goes well! (I'll try and get some pics for you guys, but the water is kinda tinted from IAL)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hope they spawned!


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I ended up separating both fish last night after just 4 hours. I have _never_ seen a female tear up a male so badly before. It's not little nip marks, either, we're talking like whole strips of fin gone. Annoyingly, I spent a good 3 weeks conditioning this pair since they're both virgin fish. The male was still flaring and dancing, but looking exhausted, so I decided to put them back in their own tanks, lest I find him dead the next morning. The female's not even that big, and for as badly as she shredded him, she has no battle wounds whatsoever :| Looks like I'll need a bigger, more aggressive male than this guy.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

my last pair was like that. funny thing-- female was shredded to bits but had no horizontal bar displays. almost as if she was into the kink. best of luck the second time around.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

he may never spawn with her...but she however is showing you that ur male is weak and if he cannot beat her...she willl not submit to him and therefore no spawning will occur..my suggestion...feed up ur male and fatten him and try round two soon if no other male is available..


----------

